# Klassen,Interface



## Alvineth (20. Jan 2015)

Hallo,
bitte ich habe folgende Fragen:
1- Methoden,die überschrieben werden sollen,werden mit static gekennzeichnet ==> Falsch
2- Methoden,die  mit static gekennzeichnet sind, können auf Attribute zugreifen ==> Richtig
3- Objekte vom demselben Interface-Typ haben dieselbe Funktionalität(Implementierungscode)==> Falsch

Sind meine Antworten richtig?
Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## stg (20. Jan 2015)

(2) ist mir zu schwammig formuliert. Hier ist wichtig, wie ihr in eurer Vorlesung den Begriff Attribut genau definiert hat. Im Java Glossary of Terms taucht der Begriff nämlich zum Beispiel gar nicht auf. Für mich ist es einfach nur als Synonym zu _field_ zu verstehen und damit, sofern nicht besonders gekennzeichnet, nicht statisch, und damit wäre dann die Antwort auf Frage 2, so wie ich sie verstehe, ebenfalls _falsch_



> Field: A data member of a class. Unless specified otherwise, a field is not static.


----------



## Alvineth (20. Jan 2015)

alles klar...vielen Dank


----------

